# Chaotic Labz - Malice



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone tried this?

Meant to be better than ECA stacks!?

People have reported a proper buzz etc,thats all good but if i want a buzz I cud just have an e or summit in the morning!

Anyone know if this actually works!?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

just started this today - it is basically an ECA stack with some additional goodies bundled in for good measure.

I am sitting here with a lovely warm glow, and feeling a little bit hyper, cant wait to get to the gym. Look at this thread for further info on its makeup. I personally would recommend it.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/mybodybuildingsuperstore/124077-new-fat-burner-just.html

Cheers

Diggy


----------

